# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Временами перестает работать интернет  и перестает гореть светодиод на модеме.

## Barni

Время от времени на модеме перестает гореть лампочка обозначающая "Internet" и собственно сам интернет в это время отсутствует. Пропадает он на короткий промежуток времени 5-10 минут. После "возвращения" интернета, работоспособность продолжается 2-5 минут, и снова все повторяется. Сие действие продолжается очень давно, но в последнее время весьма участилось. Сброс данных на сайте 192.168.1.1 не привел ни к чему. Перезагрузка модема кнопкой “reset” аналогично ничего не дала. Неисправность не в модеме (3ий модем, а проблема не улетучилась)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

